# Salt Fork Lake Fishing Report



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

In a nut shell >> Water like thick mud - Crap floating on water every where-water so high that the highest boat launch about under (morning glory) and fish not biteing.. There was no way you could troll because of all the sticks and floating garbage. 5 hours and 3 small bites. Super day to fish and i had fun but not a day to catch fish in that lake.

Talked to 5 other boats of guys with same story.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

Any idea on the water temp?


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

I believe the ramps at the cabins flood out last.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I stand corrected, THANKS


----------

